
Universe shouldn’t exist, CERN physicists conclude - nitramm
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/universe-shouldn-t-exist-cern-physicists-conclude
======
reflagerror
seems like a lazy conclusion. maybe our model doesnt account for the data.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
More likely a lazy headline. It reads better than "Existence of our universe
discovered to be statistically improbable but, due to the infinite nature of
time, also inevitable"

If "the big bang" was just one in a series of big bangs / big annihilations,
then eventually one will have a random scattering of matter and anti-matter in
which there will be enough non-mixing of the two (all the matter on the right
and all the anti-matter on the left) that the result of the big bang will take
much longer to reach the big annihilation. And if the expansion continues to
grow, as current evidence suggests, then maybe it'll never annihilate, it'll
just heat-death out.

Or something.

~~~
kufjay
What does "infinite nature of time" mean in this context when time is a
feature of the universe we inhabit? Your whole post makes it seem like there
is a grander, more absolute notion of time that's independent of our universe.

------
egberts1
Now 404

